# As reported in the newspaper



## Jillaroo (Jan 11, 2014)

* 
As reported in the newspaper...

Commenting on a complaint from a Mr. Arthur Purdey about a large gas bill, a spokesman for North West Gas said, "We agree it was rather high for the time of year. It's possible Mr. Purdey has been charged for the gas used up during the explosion that destroyed his house."
(Aberdeen Evening Express)
Mrs. Irene Graham of Thorpe Avenue, Boscombe, delighted the audience with her reminiscence of the German prisoner of war who was sent each week to do her garden. He was repatriated at the end of 1945, she recalled. "He'd always seemed a nice friendly chap, but when the crocuses came up in the middle of our lawn in February 1946, they spelt out 'Heil Hitler.'"
(The Guardian)
At the height of the gale, the harbourmaster radioed a coastguard and asked him to estimate the wind speed. He replied he was sorry, but he didn't have a gauge. However, if it was any help, the wind had just blown his Land Rover off the cliff. *


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 27, 2016)

Good paint!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2016)

:nicethread:


----------



## Vee (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2016)

.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 28, 2016)

Close enough!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 31, 2016)

Gave up and switched to a link.  It's not all that funny, anyway.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 2, 2016)

Like Jumbles?


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 4, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


>




:lol::lofl:


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 30, 2018)




----------

